# Wtb...Battle of the hydros t shirt



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Looking for another battle of the hydros tshirt 3co black with the orange graphics...it matches my airmaxs PayPal ready


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

3xl is the size


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

No body got the hookup


----------



## bigesco (Nov 26, 2011)

bodyman1979 said:


> No body got the hookup


Hit up mb hydraulics on Facebook


----------



## bodyman1979 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thxs homie!


----------

